# IBS-D Cure



## JojoSave (Dec 10, 2014)

What i had was diarrhea occasionally like 5 times a month then i had a flare up and it ended up being 10 times per day for a whole month. What cured me was a salt water flush and the results were instant. Now it has been a month and my bowel movements are regular. You guys try this and post your results. I only did it once and it cured me. Do this on a free-day.

You must use "Fine Grind Himalayan Sea Salt" 3 teaspoons or 1 tablespoon.


First thing in the morning before food and drink.

Add 1 tablespoon of Himalayan salt to 1 Quart of heated warm filtered or spring water.
Mix the salt and water by shaking it so the salt is not all on the bottom and while you are drinking it shake it as well a couple times. 
Drink it within 15 minutes.
Once you have drank it lay on your right side for 30 minutes, helping the fluid to leave the stomach more completely and flow into the small intestine.
Then once you get up drink 1/2 to 1 quart of purified water within an hour.
You will have several bowel movements in 1-2 hours in the mean time just walk around.
Do not eat 6 hours after this and avoid coffee or tea just drink water.

This is very tough to drink but you must do IT. Try to drink as much of it as possible at times it

may feel like your about to puke but you have to find a way to get through it.

I am here to help you, I would also like for you guys to post the history of your condition anything

that comes to mind from where it began and what you are experiencing at the moment.

Good Health To You!


----------



## Trevor33 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Jojo,

Thanks for this. I have spent the last 4 weeks dizzy, weak, my ears ringing and filled with anxiety. My antibiotics did not really work 100%. Yesteday I finished 14 days of Cipro and metroNizadol, and it really did not work.

This afternoon my head was spinning, my mind confused, I was weak and my ears were ringing... not a good day at all. I slept at least 12 hours and got up still feeling this.

I put 3 tsp of sea salt in 24 oz of water and drank it in 3 minutes or so... 20 minutes later I used the bathroom 4 times over about 30 minutes. My head cleared up, my energy came back, the ringing in my ears dropped by 90% and the anxiety dissipated.

Followed this up with more water. Then my pro-biotics, and some veggies.

The best I have felt in 4 weeks.

I would not say this is a cure for SIBO, simply a way of flushing out its host matter and reducing the amount of exerotoxins which are getting into the bloodstream from this batch of bad bacteria.

AND, my sigmoid colon pain stopped 8) So, I suspect the sigmoid colon pain is symply an allergic reaction to the bacteria - much in the way my heartburn was simply an allergic reaction to wheat and h. pylori.

This started two years ago in severe form - but I think I have had it for a long time.

But this was an excellent symptom mitigation technique.

T


----------



## athlon4800 (Jun 10, 2013)

Trevor33 said:


> Hey Jojo,
> 
> Thanks for this. I have spent the last 4 weeks dizzy, weak, my ears ringing and filled with anxiety. My antibiotics did not really work 100%. Yesteday I finished 14 days of Cipro and metroNizadol, and it really did not work.
> 
> This afternoon my head was spinning, my mind confused, I was weak and my ears were ringing... not a good day at all. I slept at least 12 hours and got up still feeling this.


Cipro is a fluoroquinolone antibiotic and they can cause neurotoxicity. Those symptoms may be due to fluoroquinolone toxicity especially as they continued for weeks after the drug was out of your system. There are support groups on the Internet dedicated to helping people who have suffered very long-lasting problems from those drugs. You may be one of those that are sensitive so be careful using those drugs.


----------

